# Mike Barberi Cancer Benefit



## Big Pine (Dec 15, 2014)

There will be a Benefit for local angler and sportsman Mike Barberi at the Sabine Sand Bar on Pensacola Beach this Sunday the 28th from 3:00 to 7:00. Come out have a great time and help Mike and his families fight against cancer. Mike is probably one of the most knowledgeable and skilled sportsmen in our area, when it comes to fishing and hunting he knows his stuff. 

There will be great live music, appearing will be;
The Southern Breeze Band
Falling Ember
Unbroken
and The Kings Island Blues Band

There will also be BBQ dinner plates for $6.50 and drawings to help raise funds for the family during this difficult time.

If you can't attend but would like to help or need more info you may call 850-516-3271 or email [email protected]

Thank you all and have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Big Pine (Dec 15, 2014)

Just wanted to let everybody know that the benefit was a great success. Thank you to all who helped and please keep Mike in your prayers.


----------

